# Ek/ey & dxb/auh



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So it's looking like I'll be moving "doon sooth" end of May as needing to open a new office and factory down there now.

Even though you get chauffeur to airport I'm still thinking EK over EY even though the travel time is obviously considerably different, I've never used AUH nor flown EY, can someone give me their opinions on business class with them, from what I've read they seem much of a muchness, then there's the airport and especially lounges, what's your thoughts?

Finally what about the loyalty schemes, which is quicker to progress (given similar flights obviously), which are you most likely to get upgraded to First etc.

Unbiased would be good...

Thanks,

TR


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

AUH airport is a nightmare and will continue to be until the new midfield terminal is ready. The T3 experience is ok, but EY splits flights between T1/T3 and T1 easily rivals the black hole of Calcutta for pleasantness. Etihad fails horrendously on ground services, especially for premium passengers.

Etihad Guest trumps Skywards (in its current avatar) any day of the week. But in general, both are pretty useless relative to other programs affiliated to one of the alliances.

Chauffeur Drive is pretty much equivalent. Keep in mind that on Emirates, ALL business class tickets get Chauffeur Drive but Etihad has recently restricted some promotional business class fares.

On board service is largely the same on both. On the much-better-than-average side usually with a handful of memorable flights for both good and bad reasons. 

Emirates network reach is far superior to Etihad, but this is changing rapidly as Etihad adds more partnerships. 

I was elite with Emirates for close to 10 years, but have shifted to Etihad last year and haven't found much real difference between being elite with either. Usually quota of operational upgrades on the right route at the right time. Toss a coin if you can't choose otherwise.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Skywards is a waste of time if you regularly fly economy, they recently slashed the miles/tier points you earn unless you buy a flexible plus economy ticket (which is prohibitively more expensive than a normal flexible economy ticket despite it just saving you 350 Dhs change fees).

I'm a bit fed up with the business class in the 777's too, it's really not that good always having to climb over someone or have someone climb over you to get to the toilet. The lie-flat seats don't lie flat and are not that comfortable.

Never actually flown Etihad except a short hop to Muscat though so don't know if they're any better.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> I'm a bit fed up with the business class in the 777's too, it's really not that good always having to climb over someone or have someone climb over you to get to the toilet. The lie-flat seats don't lie flat and are not that comfortable.


Biz class on the Emirates A330s and A340s is even worse. Only the Emirates A380 has an on-board business product worth writing home about and there too the Etihad A380 hard product is superior.

However, Emirates has "proper" Business Class cabins on all aircraft. On Etihad, you are just as likely to get stuck on an A320 where Business Class has less legroom than an exit row.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
To echo what sm105 said - Abu Dhabi airport is horrendous - like going back 20 years!
We flew EK business in December from Chennai to DXB on a brand new 777-400 then straight from DXB to Manchester on the A380.
As a direct comparison - we much preferred the seat comfort and layout on the 777 to the 380.
The 380 seating layout is very odd and it's more difficult to get in and out - which we do more because of the great bar at the back!!
The novelty of the 380 has worn off now - so given a choice, we would choose a modern 777-400 every time.
Rascal - are you going to be living in Abu Dhabi? We made the move from Dubai and it is like living in a totally different country!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Rascal - are you going to be living in Abu Dhabi? We made the move from Dubai and it is like living in a totally different country!


Yes Steve, looking at moving end of May (when current lease expires), I know it's a different world, and that's part of the reason for moving there, Dubai is OK in small doses but there's far too many temptations going on there and I can't be doing that - takes me all night to do what I used to do all night...

Looking at a place in Etihad Towers, I just need a one bed, maybe a two for guests, the prices seem a lot better than the equivalent in Downtown Dubai.

Looking forward to getting out and about in the South and East of the country too, Liwa has always fascinated me and it'll be all the more accessible from Abu Dhabi.

My AUH Office is on the Corniche and we're looking at a couple of options on factory units mainly in Massafa (which is a dump).

No kids to worry about re schooling so makes sense to me.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm making the move in a few months too. Office is also on the corniche.

Haven't decided where to live yet. AD is unchartered territory for me. I'm slowly warming up to it, so far I like downtown AD as it has a proper downtown feel (I work near the Central market). 

I'm divided between taking a flat within walking distance of the office or getting something posher out on Al Reem. Or even Al Raha if I still want to drive up to Dubai on weekends to see mates.

And you're right, after all these years of AD rents being much more expensive than Dubai, it doesn't seem like that anymore and if anything, they seem to be slightly cheaper....

But one of the immediate downsides of AD is the airport. I've never used it but looking at flights to a variety of destinations AUH is more expensive than Dubai. Getting up to Dubai for flights would be a right pain, the journey north wouldn't be bad for departures as it seems most of my flights depart after midnight and there's ****** all to do but wait through the late hours of the day. But the return journey is the killer, arrive at midnight only to face a two hour trek to AD!



The Rascal said:


> Yes Steve, looking at moving end of May (when current lease expires), I know it's a different world, and that's part of the reason for moving there, Dubai is OK in small doses but there's far too many temptations going on there and I can't be doing that - takes me all night to do what I used to do all night...
> 
> Looking at a place in Etihad Towers, I just need a one bed, maybe a two for guests, the prices seem a lot better than the equivalent in Downtown Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

My thoughts on position is that I'd rather be near work (I don't need to be there 9-5 each day, can come and go as I please - indeed a week can go by without me being there), so I'd rather be nearer the hotels and entertainment places near the Corniche rather than living out in the sticks and commuting/taxis.

I hear you re airport though, the thought of landing at 8am and having to get to Abu Dhabi fills me with dread.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AD is so much better than it used to be though - shudder to think what it was like 5 years back.
Etihad guest is much better than skywards. T1 is chaotic, but in business class it takes literally 5-10 mins from getting into the airport to getting to the lounge. The lounge gets crazy busy at times as it is quite small.

Etihad business class on short hauls is rubbish, and far fewer choices from AUH to other locations.

I live on Reem Island and quite like it, but my office is next door on Al Maryah. I hate driving in AD downtown (including the corniche) and avoid it as much as I can. 
Saadiyat is quite nice - from apartments to the beach (best in UAE I think - proper waves, white sand, and long). It is 15 mins to the Corniche from Saadiyat.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> AD is so much better than it used to be though - shudder to think what it was like 5 years back.
> Etihad guest is much better than skywards. T1 is chaotic, but in business class it takes literally 5-10 mins from getting into the airport to getting to the lounge. The lounge gets crazy busy at times as it is quite small.
> 
> Etihad business class on short hauls is rubbish, and far fewer choices from AUH to other locations.
> ...


Saadiyat eh? I'v not actually been on the Island though have driven past it many times, just noticed this place, now that looks fun.... Anyone been?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Go there every day (sons school is there!) it is indeed very nice although more pricey than other areas.
Cheers
Steve


----------

